# Nike12000's build log



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys here is some of the stuff I have been doing to the cruze please let me know what you think or if you have any suggestions.


Hids






















Back up led's








Dipped wheels















Thinking of dipping the white on the mirrors to match the wheels what do you think? Also the chrome strip at the bottom of the doors maybe?








Need to clean the dip off the wheel but that is the wheel dipped and 2 coats of gloss


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What have you done? Nothing is in the post lol.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> What have you done? Nothing is in the post lol.


Sorry I hit enter before I was done I have pics posted now please check again


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Also thinking of using the same dip I have for the wheels to do the front and rear bow ties any thoughts?


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks cool, but the HID are illegal without the right headlamps, (projector kind) and u will blind alot of ppl with those, I hope u dont live in the vancouver area cuz id get pissed off if ublind me  the rims are nice, very bice

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like what you've done so far and I agree with the hids. Better be careful with them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good so far. But please fix the lights. Otherwise you will get accustom to this saying

HID in a reflective housing = Hello I'm a Dickhead.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

projectors are on the list but I cant find them for less then $350 ish any suggestion or do I need to pay to play also What are the thoughts on dipping the mirrors?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> projectors are on the list but I cant find them for less then $350 ish any suggestion or do I need to pay to play also What are the thoughts on dipping the mirrors?



I dipped my mirrors, gave the car a nice look. Just hope a big bug doesn't hit your mirror..I had to redo one because he destroyed the dip lol..I was like wth?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I dipped my mirrors, gave the car a nice look. Just hope a big bug doesn't hit your mirror..I had to redo one because he destroyed the dip lol..I was like wth?


Never even gave that a thought... does the glossafier "sp" help to strengthen that at all? Also how does it hold up thought the winter if the snow gonna destroy it should I remove before then and redo in the spring or think it would last? This is my first time using dip on anyting


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> Never even gave that a thought... does the glossafier "sp" help to strengthen that at all? Also how does it hold up thought the winter if the snow gonna destroy it should I remove before then and redo in the spring or think it would last? This is my first time using dip on anyting


I didn't put gloss on until I just redid it the other week. I can't help you with the snow answer, I just started doing dip over the summer and it is very fun to do and use. You'll get addicted lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I love the lights


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I didn't put gloss on until I just redid it the other week. I can't help you with the snow answer, I just started doing dip over the summer and it is very fun to do and use. You'll get addicted lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Just doing the wheels im hooked its soo cheap and lets you be sooo creative I love it!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Rocky87 said:


> I love the lights


Thank you I like them to and im sure they will be ever better when I can afford projectors


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

very nice progress! love the lights also! i have 6Ks on mine. did you do the fogs also? love the LTZ wheels as well, dipped or not they look great. keep up your good work!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am in love with those wheels. The dip also makes them look 100x better in my opinion.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

ChevyAllDay said:


> very nice progress! love the lights also! i have 6Ks on mine. did you do the fogs also? love the LTZ wheels as well, dipped or not they look great. keep up your good work!


I didnt do anything to the fogs yet as I almost never use them first car I have had thats had them honestly I forget they are their 1/2 the time think I should do hid there also?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I am in love with those wheels. The dip also makes them look 100x better in my opinion.


Thank you I like it so far I'm dipping the side mirrors to match as we speak and I did the back bow Tie to see how it looks worse case I will just peel it off


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Here guys did my mirrors to match the wheels also did the rear bow-tie please let me know what you guys think!!

Before just rims








With rims and mirrors








Other misc pics of the process 


















The red tint you see on the mirror is actually my shirt... its a metallic dip so is slightly reflective and also has 2 coats of gloss like the rims
















bow-ties


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I am in love with those wheels. The dip also makes them look 100x better in my opinion.


got my stuff from http://www.dipyourcar.com So far super pleased their customer service was great and it was $50 for 4 cans of dip and 2 cans of gloss/clear


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice work nike12000, I also have the same color just a 2012 LTZ also dipped the rims black its been about a month in a half and I feel like its fading looks dusty now even after a wash. You used glorifier on your rims from plastidip? let me know how that is holding up id go for that next if it works out better


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Also forgot to show these came with the car cant take credit but still something that not everyone has


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

raz said:


> Nice work nike12000, I also have the same color just a 2012 LTZ also dipped the rims black its been about a month in a half and I feel like its fading looks dusty now even after a wash. You used glorifier on your rims from plastidip? let me know how that is holding up id go for that next if it works out better


I can deff do that I have 4-5 coats of dip and 2 of the gloss so heres hoping they hold up.... but really for less then 50 bucks even if get away with 5-6 months more would be ideal but i love the look now that the mirrors are done I feel like it really connects the dots kinda thing


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Not sure if I missed it, but is that the anthracite grey dip? 

And you're car looks good, I personally like the mirrors white though. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Not sure if I missed it, but is that the anthracite grey dip?
> 
> And you're car looks good, I personally like the mirrors white though.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


yes it is he anthracite grey with the glossifyer "sp" on it. and I was on the fence about the mirrors at first but I really like them now I think it draws the car together but to each their own that's the beauty of the product, plus I can rip it off in six months and make the orange if I want


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice looking cruze. Like what you have done 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

nike12000 said:


> yes it is he anthracite grey with the glossifyer "sp" on it. and I was on the fence about the mirrors at first but I really like them now I think it draws the car together but to each their own that's the beauty of the product, plus I can rip it off in six months and make the orange if I want


And that's what makes your car your own. Do exactly what you like, and who cares about the rest. It isn't theirs. 

I bet it looks a lot better in person, the pics don't do justice from what I've heard on that color. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> And that's what makes your car your own. Do exactly what you like, and who cares about the rest. It isn't theirs.
> 
> I bet it looks a lot better in person, the pics don't do justice from what I've heard on that color.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


They deff do not and thank you!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys I added a poll looking to see how you guys think I should spend my money next!


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> I didnt do anything to the fogs yet as I almost never use them first car I have had thats had them honestly I forget they are their 1/2 the time think I should do hid there also?


heck yeah! mine are, and they look great! and on your RS, it would only add to the awesomeness. also think about painting the gold part of your bowtie white!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

ChevyAllDay said:


> heck yeah! mine are, and they look great! and on your RS, it would only add to the awesomeness. also think about painting the gold part of your bowtie white!


I did the back bow tie black so I will prob do the front the same but thank you for the input much appreciated

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

please help me out guys and take my poll! Thanks


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

As stated before, no to the hids unless you get the projectors for them. 
I also say no the the dipped mirrors. Makes it look like a base model. But everyone wants what they don't have so yeah.lol

Id throw some stripes on it though.

Doing any audio upgrades?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have not done anything audio wise I would consider that but would rather get things looking and running before I really dump any major money into the sound but thank you very much for the feed back!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well since you didn't add projectors to your poll, I vote for trifecta. (don't feel like logging in)

Check out this website so you can slowly build your own. You'll need non OEM headlights to bake open.

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/trs_tech.php

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
I will check that out thank you


----------



## MFCruze14 (Oct 13, 2013)

**** your Cruze looks badass!! Very nice work!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

MFCruze14 said:


> **** your Cruze looks badass!! Very nice work!




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Thank you


----------



## Pat Cruze (Oct 8, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> yes it is he anthracite grey with the glossifyer "sp" on it. and I was on the fence about the mirrors at first but I really like them now I think it draws the car together but to each their own that's the beauty of the product, plus I can rip it off in six months and make the orange if I want


Is that the black dip or the anthracite grey on the mags ?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pat Cruze said:


> Is that the black dip or the anthracite grey on the mags ?




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Anthracite


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to update I did a muffler delete on my car and just had them weld in a piece of pipe. sounds very manageable on the highways and not too much but deff has a more aggressive tone. I think i might also take out the resinator and have them straight pipe that as well but wanted to get the intake first and see where things fall I dont want it soo loud its not usable on long trips or anything


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wooo hoo merry Christmas to me  New K&n intake is on its way. I am mechanically minded and fearless but looking to see if there is any tips or tricks I should know about before I jump on this when in gets here in a few days? Thank for any and all help guys!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys just an update I also did a muffler delete sounds much better!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Post some videos.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Mick said:


> Post some videos.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok can do

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Start up - YouTube This is the start up.
Inside - YouTube This is with the windows down still not warmed up gets louder once its warm.
Warned up - YouTube This is warmed up and a rev to about 3k Also shows where the muffler was removed and pipe sectioned in. There is a resonator towards the front if you want louder take this out also. I did not yet wanted to see how it would be before I did that didnt want it screaming when I was going down highway I can do 80 down the highway and it is louder and I think sounds good and I can still have a convo inside no trouble at all. I may remove resonator yet but wanted to try this till spring at least also this being removed was $30 bucks removed bent and welded... so super cheap mod deff feel a diff in pep nothing life changing but feels better also you can hear the turbo under load if you get on it.


----------



## dasaint80 (Dec 1, 2013)

Love the HID. Do you have any issues with flickering or day time running light?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

dasaint80 said:


> Love the HID. Do you have any issues with flickering or day time running light?


I did when I first got them bit they sent me a capacitor kit and that took care of it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dasaint80 (Dec 1, 2013)

Where did you order the HID kit from?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

dasaint80 said:


> Where did you order the HID kit from?


Hidextra.com they were running a black Friday sale might still get them cheap Mike are the 5k kit

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> Hidextra.com they were running a black Friday sale might still get them cheap Mike are the 5k kit
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mine not mike

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my windows tinted today 15% all around. what do you guys think? Car is kinda dirty sorry.


----------



## dasaint80 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks great!!! I'm looking to get mine done soon!!!

Where did ya get them done? How much?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

dasaint80 said:


> Looks great!!! I'm looking to get mine done soon!!!
> 
> Where did ya get them done? How much?


I had them done at a local shop in PA and it was $159 out the door. Normally they would be $175 plus tax but they are having a holiday discount.


----------



## dasaint80 (Dec 1, 2013)

Where in pa you from? I'm from philly.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

york area


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Intake came in today just installed I will get pics but as we speak its snowing so when thats done will get pics for ya


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is pics of intake installed LLLLOOOVEEEEE the sound and I know some say they don't notice a diff in power but it deff feels smoother to me more consistent pull













Does anyone see any issues with this being mounted at the same point as my ballast? vibration and all is more my thinking


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is the way the car sounds so far. 
13' cruze 1.4t w/exhaust warmed up - YouTube Warmed up
13' cruze 1.4t w/exhaust Inside - YouTube Inside
13 cruze 1.4t w/exhaust Start up - YouTube Startup


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Think about taking the badges off or dipping them??

Looking good so far


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I will be dipping badges and removing chrome on door

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> Start up - YouTube This is the start up.
> Inside - YouTube This is with the windows down still not warmed up gets louder once its warm.
> Warned up - YouTube This is warmed up and a rev to about 3k Also shows where the muffler was removed and pipe sectioned in. There is a resonator towards the front if you want louder take this out also. I did not yet wanted to see how it would be before I did that didnt want it screaming when I was going down highway I can do 80 down the highway and it is louder and I think sounds good and I can still have a convo inside no trouble at all. I may remove resonator yet but wanted to try this till spring at least also this being removed was $30 bucks removed bent and welded... so super cheap mod deff feel a diff in pep nothing life changing but feels better also you can hear the turbo under load if you get on it.


Sounds real nice! Did it make a differance on the thottle? Is your interior black and white!?


----------



## MAJERUS12 (Aug 1, 2015)

With the hids is there just a bulb you can buy to get them more white or do you have to wire it all? I just bought a 2014 cruze ltz summit white.


----------

